# Critical Care - When billing CPT



## Krecher (May 6, 2008)

When billing CPT 99291 and also billing artline 36620, CV line 36556, should we be putting a modifier 59 on the Artline or should we be using a 25 on the Critical care 99291?
Thanks


----------



## Rhonda Hammond (Jun 5, 2008)

*Critical Care with art and cvp*

We do use a 25 modifier with the 99291.  I do not use 59 with the second procedure.


----------



## Krecher (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you for your reply, That is what we have started doing. 
Kay


----------

